# What is the average occupancy?



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

This source suggest 1.2 passenger per trip:
bcgperspectives 

Could not post link. Must exceed certain criteria first.


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

No comments??


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd say 1.5 
Most my rides are 1 pax but a decent about of 2 . Very few 3 or 4 Pax rides


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

1.5 sounds about right, closer to one during the day. Folks going to work and closer to two in the evening where women are less likely to travel alone.


----------



## Eric Decker (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanx mates. 
If more drivers could respond, it is much appreciated!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I've had at least half a dozen groups try shoving 5 people into my car. I tell them no and drive away.


----------

